
AI and Deep learning resources (FREE) - mrharrison
http://popsnip.com/topic/982/
======
mrharrison
If anybody has any resources to add to this list, please do or post your links
in the comments. I just added Ian Goodfellows link to their html book. I would
like to have a solid list of deep learning resources. Thanks!

~~~
acconrad
Wow, HN can't get enough of AI/ML lately! Here's some more links:

[http://neuralnetworksanddeeplearning.com/](http://neuralnetworksanddeeplearning.com/)

[http://deeplearning.net/](http://deeplearning.net/)

~~~
mrharrison
Thanks, I added them.

